# Black screen and laggy mode with Heroes of Newerth



## Suni (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello I was wondering if anyone could help me with this annoying Black Screen then laggy FPS. The problem is whenever I'm playing a game of HON my screen turns suddenly Black and then the FPS lowers by a lot while my graphics card is making weird noises. This happens randomly. I have all my drivers up to date, DirectX 11 (For some reason it won't let me reinstall/overwrite it, its stuck at inializing), and it passes all the system requirements for HON. I tried lowering the Texture Filter from Bi/Trilinear to None and it does the same thing, but less laggy. I really want to get to the bottom of this if its my computer or HON because my friend's computer plays it fine without the black screen happening. Here is my DxDiag:

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/10/2010, 18:17:00
Machine name: SUNI-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
System Model: Vostro 220 Series
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E7400 @ 2.80GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.8GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 4094MB RAM
Page File: 1442MB used, 6747MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 9800 GT
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0605&SUBSYS_23721682&REV_A2
Display Memory: 2287 MB
Dedicated Memory: 495 MB
Shared Memory: 1791 MB
Current Mode: 1920 x 1080 (32 bit) (59Hz)
Monitor Name: Dell S2209W(Digital)
Monitor Model: DELL S2209W
Monitor Id: DELA043
Native Mode: 1920 x 1080(p) (60.000Hz)
Output Type: DVI
Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 8.17.0011.9621 (English)
Driver Version: 8.17.11.9621
DDI Version: 10
Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 1/12/2010 12:03:34, 11862120 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4545-11CF-A750-79031CC2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0605
SubSys ID: 0x23721682
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Driver Strong Name: oem8.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section003:8.17.11.9621:pci\ven_10de&dev_0605
Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
D3D9 Overlay: Supported
DXVA-HD: Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_10280283&REV_1001
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 7/13/2009 16:07:00, 350208 bytes
Other Files:
Driver Provider: Microsoft
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0662&SUBSYS_10280283&REV_1001
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 7/13/2009 16:07:00, 350208 bytes
Other Files:
Driver Provider: Microsoft
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Microphone (High Definition Audio Device)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
Driver Version: 6.01.7600.16385 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 7/13/2009 16:07:00, 350208 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Gaming Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC041
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: USB Gaming Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC041
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x3A38
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
|
+-+ USB Input Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x413C, 0x2003
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0002
| | Matching Device ID: generic_hid_device
| | Service: HidUsb
| |
| +-+ HID Keyboard Device
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x413C, 0x2003
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| | | Service: kbdhid

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
|
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC041
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
|
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 124.4 GB
Total Space: 238.3 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3250310AS ATA Device

Drive: I:
Model: ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), , 0 bytes

Drive: G:
Model: JMHU 52JWTA3 SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), , 0 bytes

Drive: J:
Model: ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), , 0 bytes

Drive: E:
Model: JMHU 52JWTA3 SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), , 0 bytes

Drive: H:
Model: ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), , 0 bytes

Drive: F:
Model: JMHU 52JWTA3 SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), , 0 bytes

Drive: D:
Model: TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-H653F ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A39
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A39&SUBSYS_02831028&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&D2
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10R LPC Interface Controller - 3A16
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A16&SUBSYS_02831028&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&F8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A38
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A38&SUBSYS_02831028&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&D1
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 2E21
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E21&SUBSYS_02831028&REV_03\3&267A616A&0&08
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A37
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A37&SUBSYS_02831028&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&D0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 4 Series Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 2E20
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2E20&SUBSYS_02831028&REV_03\3&267A616A&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 3A44
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A44&SUBSYS_02831028&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&E2
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A36
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A36&SUBSYS_02831028&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&EA
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_02831028&REV_90\3&267A616A&0&F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 3A40
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A40&SUBSYS_02831028&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&E0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A35
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A35&SUBSYS_02831028&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&E9
Driver: n/a

Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_02831028&REV_02\4&24EC9E9D&0&00E2
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3E&SUBSYS_02831028&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&D8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 3A34
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A34&SUBSYS_02831028&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&E8
Driver: n/a

Name: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0605&SUBSYS_23721682&REV_A2\4&312B5C96&0&0008
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3C&SUBSYS_02831028&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&D7
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family SMBus Controller - 3A30
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A30&SUBSYS_02831028&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH10 Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 3A3A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A3A&SUBSYS_02831028&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&EF
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3A22&SUBSYS_02831028&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&FA
Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
VP6 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp6dec.ax,6.04.0002.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
RealVideo Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DivX for Blizzard Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,blizzard.ax,5.00.0002.0000
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPV Decoder Filter,0x40000002,1,1,Mpeg2DecFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0003
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
FLV File Source,0x00200000,0,2,Flv.ax,2006.02.0028.0001
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
FLAC Audio Decoder,0x00600014,1,1,,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,,
RealAudio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,,
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AC3Filter,0x40000000,1,1,ac3filter.cpl,1.00.0001.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
FLAC Audio Filter,0x00600014,0,0,,
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.00.0001.0001
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
CyberLink QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,2,QuickTime.ax,1.00.0000.1016
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VHScreenEncoder,0x00200000,1,1,,
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (High Definition Aud,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
HD Audio Mixed capture,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio Headphone/Speakers,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
HD Audio SPDIF out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High De,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Digital Audio (S/PDIF) (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality)
Quality Flags: 2576
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow half deinterlace
Allow scaling
Decode Power Usage: 100
Balanced Flags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 50
PowerFlags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 0
```


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you sure the noise is coming from your graphics card and not some other component?

Have you opened the case and checked the graphics fan?

Is it a high pitched whine or does it sound like the fan is spinning faster and getting louder?

What make/model and total watts is your PSU? If it's the default one that comes with the Dell Vostro 220, it's only 300W with 18A/+12V, not enough for your PCIE 9800GT.

Make a note of all the temperatures and voltages in BIOS, then boot back into Windows, run a fullscreen game and monitor the temps/volts with *Everest*. Post back with both sets of readings so we can see how your computer copes under stress.


----------



## Suni (Dec 30, 2009)

1. I can't confirm that yet, but still 90% sure it might be. I'll see if it happens again I'll post.
2. My computer is always open and nope haven't checked the fan while it happened.
3. Nope it's like a "Dud dud dud dud" like a messed up engine sound.
4. My Model is Thermaltake TR2-420W
5. I couldn't find BIOS settings only the CMOS. I checked through CMOS and didn't find anything about temperature. If you could tell me how to find the temperature/BIOS on the Dell Vostros I'll post it, but I've looked and tried buttons. Was told F2 was the BIOS/Setup, but it brings me to CMOS.
Current Temp on desktop without the game is 40 degrees Celcius
During the game it's still 40-41 degrees celcius using Everest.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

A 420W PSU is not recommended for your 9800GT. It might be ok in desktop mode, but when you put it under stress, for example with a fullscreen game, it struggles to cope with the demands of the graphics card. Check to see if the noise is coming from the PSU.

It's not a good idea to leave the case open all the time. This is usually only done for testing purposes to see if it reduces system temperatures. Leaving it open means the fans, heatsink and card slots can get clogged with dust, which can lead to heat problems, lags, crashes, and dirty fans which can cause the kind of noise you're hearing.

The CMOS screen is the same as BIOS. You're in the right place.

What is 40 Celsius? The motherboard, hard drive, CPU, graphics card? Is that the only temperature listed? Are there any voltages listed?


----------



## Suni (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm sorry, I mistyped the PSU. It's 430W which is in the lowest recommend for the Graphics card if I can remember. I've gotten the black screen, but since I placed the texture filter to none it didn't make much of a noise so I'll have to placed it back to 16x to confirm better, sorry.

Alright I'll have it closed up.

Yeah I can't seem to find the temperature or anything it has more fewer options than what I may see in other computers.

Sorry for not being very specific here are two pictures I took using PCwizard.
Ingame: http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa63/AznDonkeh/Honvolt.png
Desktop: http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa63/AznDonkeh/Volt.png


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try to check your temps while you are playing the game (when the lags starts)

download SIW from my sig, open it and choose "Sensors" under "Hardware"
check the temps.
play the game for about 10 to 15 mins or when the lag starts, minimize it and recheck the temperatures again.
please post both temp states (idle, under stress)


----------



## Suni (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is when I'm playing a full game:
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa63/AznDonkeh/fasdfa.png
I took it after I quit, but during the game when I checked it was about 79 Celcius temp for Graphics card.

Here is when my computer is idle:
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa63/AznDonkeh/dsf.png


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your psu needs to be up here

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## Suni (Dec 30, 2009)

Ah thanks, I'll go see if I can purchase it. I was wondering if PSU this will be able to fit in a Vostros 220 before I buy it?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Dimensions of an ATX power supply are 150 mm width, 86 mm height,


----------



## Suni (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you for all your guys help !


----------

